# You will hear me brag for MONTHS!!!!



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

As most of you know crossroad boers has droooolable goats and I have done just that with her one doe Diamond since the day she was born. I have even told her I would take that goat off her hands  Well spoke with her today and thats just what I get to do!!! I can not explain how excited I am and how proud I am for taking the leap in a direction that I really want to go!!! And it gets better, Since she is so flippin awsome she will have Diamonds exposed to Teflon before I get her. So you all better get ready to hear all about her in a few months  And for everyone who has no idea who I am talking about here is a picture of her

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f220/diamonds-countdown-our-dapple-boer-142947/

I couldnt find one when she was a baby, but there is one out there and it proves just how much I wanted her at a day old


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

NO WAY!!!! Crazy awesome! Make another Dazzle, okay?

Congrats!

(And PS, we all know who you are talking about )


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh I am so jealous!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I remember seeing her birth thread! Aw, congrats! That is so exciting.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Congratulations!!! She's such a pretty girl!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I know right!!! I feel like a kid getting ready for X-mass or something. And no one has spotted boers around me except for one lady and she wethers anything that comes out with spots and keeps the does....haha lady I'll have my own soon lol


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Well congrats!! And brag all you want.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

And Jessica, do you have a website for your ranch? I see you live in California  .... That might be close enough for me to snatch up a dapple or two....


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

lol well I dont have a dappled buck, but I hope my dark brown odd ball color buck will do with her or Im gonna have to pester her again for a buck next (shhh and dazzle). I have a fb page, thats it

https://www.facebook.com/andersonboergoat

I looked at your page, Im close to Fresno, well between fresno and Yosemite, it sounds like your basically straight west of me.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Awesome! Yes, you are far northwest from us. And you do have a little dappled buck! One dapple on his ear has to count. He is cute


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you!! I wasnt too sure when I first got him if he was going to amount to anything, he was a little pot bellied in the pic, but tomorrow he will be 3 months old and I think he is doing just fine, pluse he is so well behaved. But I think if a goat could have a birth mark, that is what it would look like lol. I looked all all the goat names on his papers and there was a ton of black, 2 reds and 1 black head, I think there were 2 names I couldnt find so maybe thats where that ear came from. I sure am going to give him a try with her and my other somewhat dappled doe thats for sure. Ps, I really like your nubian on your home page  Im a sucker for nubians, just dont like milking lol


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

EXCITING!!! congrats! can't wait to see all the pictures!!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Jessica84 said:


> Thank you!! I wasnt too sure when I first got him if he was going to amount to anything, he was a little pot bellied in the pic, but tomorrow he will be 3 months old and I think he is doing just fine, pluse he is so well behaved. But I think if a goat could have a birth mark, that is what it would look like lol. I looked all all the goat names on his papers and there was a ton of black, 2 reds and 1 black head, I think there were 2 names I couldnt find so maybe thats where that ear came from. I sure am going to give him a try with her and my other somewhat dappled doe thats for sure. Ps, I really like your nubian on your home page  Im a sucker for nubians, just dont like milking lol


Aw! Pixie loves to be loved! And I think I know the ranch where you purchased your little buckling. Nice colored goats over there! We were considering maybe getting a buck from their ranch, but it would be about an 8 hour drive there and back. And for the 3 does we have?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

was it a red buck or a kinda dappled buck you were looking at?? If the dappled dont be heart broke All he had going for him was color, his bite was off, his tests were lop sided and had clustered teats. I went to pick him up but was not paying $800 for just color. The red one on the other hand, buckshots brother, he was nice looking!!!! But he was sold and Buckshot just followed me around like we have been friends for ever.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

So excited for you Jessica! I know you will give her a great home.  

Here are some more pics of her as a baby! 

Good luck getting Dazzle... Heehee. That'll never happen!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you for the pictures. You have been the best seller I have delt with, and your not even backing out now that you realize Im a crazy lady over her lol. Has her markings kinda lightened up from the kid pictures or is it just winter coat, either way...beautiful!!! And I would say I would wear you down about dazzle but by the sounds of it there is one heck of a line ahead of me that wants her. I would keep her for ever if I were you


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

You're welcome! Here are some more pictures of her from 3 months to a year. And of course I couldn't leave out Dazzle!!! 

Oh, you are not crazy, just excited! hehe 

Yes, her dapples look lighter and more mixed because of her winter coat, but she has shed her coat now and is nice and slick. 

Yeah, Dazzle will be staying here for a good long while. And you are about 15th on the list for her anyway, so don't get your hopes up!!  We love that girl! She is constantly making us laugh whenever we go out there. She is beyond spoiled times 10!!!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Jessica84 said:


> was it a red buck or a kinda dappled buck you were looking at?? If the dappled dont be heart broke All he had going for him was color, his bite was off, his tests were lop sided and had clustered teats. I went to pick him up but was not paying $800 for just color. The red one on the other hand, buckshots brother, he was nice looking!!!! But he was sold and Buckshot just followed me around like we have been friends for ever.


Hmm that is interesting, but thanks for the heads-up. I hadn't really decided on one, because I had no idea which were for sale! The red dapple that you mentioned looked kind of cool, and also the one that was grey-ish. I think we will wait on a buck for a while


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Im happy for you that dazzle is not just a purdy goat!! Its nice when they have the personality as well. And yes so excited, I think if my husband new I would go on like this he would have put his foot down, not like I wouldnt give him the whole my dang goats speach lol. when I went onto your page to show pictures to my kids, my daughter spotted her first thing and said she liked her and really really liked dazzle, shes my future goat girl.

Trinity rach, yeah the red one was cool, I will admit, and that grey one is really cool in person, his is kinda darker on the tips of his hairs, but when you look close to the skin the hair is white, but he is keeping him.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

And the count down starts .....And we are talking hours. She will get to my friends house, who is awsome and got her for me in 4 hours, but sadly I cant get her till the morning because I cant see to drive at night  
So bright and early I will be up and on my way to go get her. Ohhh and did I mention that crossroads saw her and Teflon have a date  so if it worked out I will have little Diamonds on January 4. Thank you so much crossroads, I know for sure my daughter will love her for sure since every time we go on your page to show her and teflon off she says, 'I really like that goat' (Diamonds lol)


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats! Have a safe trip in the morning and we expect lots of pictures too


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Yay! Can't wait to see her home with you guys!  And one step closer to our place... :greengrin:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I am so excited for you!! Diamonds was a great doe for us, and I hope she'll be a great producer for you! One of the does had to go to make room for the new girls, and since most of our goats are related to Cosmo (Diamonds, Ruby, Dazzle) we picked her as I am more attached to her sister Ruby. And we already have Dazzle her daughter.  It was certainly a hard decision! 

Keep us posted!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats, that is Awesome


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well we are home  she is a very sweet and loud girl.....not very happy  but she seen me and ran right to me so that made my day. But pictures are gonna have to wait because it is so hot here today and is want to keep a eye on her. Its like 20 degree warmer here then up there.....poor girl


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Heres the pics, Im no good at taking pics so sorry. It was kinda a double exciting day today, I got Diamonds who I have, in case you have not noticed loved since birth, and I got this 75% boer nubian doe who I have been jelous of since my friend got her. Last year she was bred to a paint and came out that blue color but in a paint form, so lets see if I can breed to Starchy (dappled buck) and get blue spots lol.....either way she is such a sweet goat and would rather be around people then goats, but here they are

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...84153863.42068.189936894447272&type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...84153863.42068.189936894447272&type=1&theater


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

YAY!! Glad she made it there OK! Whoo hoo! 

Have fun with her and I hope she does well for you! Hopefully she'll give you a couple dappled does come January!!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Aww she looks so good!! Glad she came here safely. I'm sure she will be used to the heat in no time at all


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I hope she does, was a little worried. She wasnt close to death or anything but Im sure the stress played a part in it as well. She is already doing much better being here, Im sure my little boy and girl play a big part in that  and only seems to be upset when a kid (goat) is calling for its mom. I never do the pooch test, but will for sure be doing it.....How far along till you pros can tell lol.


----------

